# Boas > Anacondas >  Newly weighed

## Neal

So I was bored, and I dusted off my scale, and put the thing on it, so that way it wouldn't count that as the weight, then while it was at 0, I put my girly in there and weighed her, she weighed in at 456 grams, which she'll be a year in October 15th. That's 4 days after shes eaten, and after shes pooped.

----------


## cobweb2000

I'm guessing this is the same snake you said you had some difficulty getting to feed in Friend_Fo_Life's post?
Got a recent picture of her?  It seems like there are not nearly enough pics of yellow annies on this forum   :Smile:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Nice bro. get some pics of that stunner.
shes a hot one.

Not to many people own yellows.
they got a bad rep from importers, and many people hear "Anaconda" and go HOLY ISH! NO WAY!

i see them as a 9 ft rainbow boa lol
or 12+ ft in Neals case haha

----------


## Neal

Yep, it's the same one that I had trouble getting started. I will snap some pictures later today, unfortunately all I have is my camera phone which happens to be 3.2mp.

Yep, I can count on my hands the people on the forums that own yellow, due to people thinking like fiend said: "anaconda? holy crap that thing will get huge"

Fiends won't hit double digits, mine will over time. If I had to guess, i'm assuming she's going to be in the 11-13ft range.

----------

